# What was special about Am. CH. Sunset's Happy Duke OS?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What I think of when I see his name is that his sire, Peter, is probably in the pedigree of every dog in America!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Was that Peter owned by the same Jane Engelhard that was an American philanthropist who was married to Charles Engelhard?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't know! That'd be interesting.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

He is the father of Ch Cummings Gold-Rush Charile. 
My mom, Mary Cummings bred Am Ch Sunsets Happy Duke to her dog Am, Can Ch Cummings Golden Princess, and Charlie was the one of the puppies of that litter. That breeding was so good that she bred the same breeding a few years later.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

That was the same Peter owned by Jane Engelhard. Ch Cummings Golden Princess was from Engelhards as well.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Jane Englehard was a well-respected breeder in the NJ area about the time I became interested in Goldens. She had some beautiful dogs, as I recall.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Popebendgoldens said:


> He is the father of Ch Cummings Gold-Rush Charile.
> My mom, Mary Cummings bred Am Ch Sunsets Happy Duke to her dog Am, Can Ch Cummings Golden Princess, and Charlie was the one of the puppies of that litter. That breeding was so good that she bred the same breeding a few years later.


Other than appearance, what was he like? Was he laid back and mellow? Or has it been too long for you to remember? That is really cool either way!!


----------

